# When do you prefer to take your clomid and nolva? morning or night?



## braga143 (Aug 27, 2014)

When do you prefer to take your clomid and nolva? morning or night?   not sure what is best never heard anyone touch on this topic or if it is even a big deal thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 27, 2014)

It doesn't matter the time of day but for some who suffer sides from them, they find it easier when taken before bed.


----------



## braga143 (Aug 27, 2014)

okay thanks. this is the first time im taking them. do you know of any severe sides i should worry about?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 27, 2014)

braga143 said:


> okay thanks. this is the first time im taking them. do you know of any severe sides i should worry about?



Severe sides with these drugs is very rare. The most common are E2 spikes and urges to watch things like the notebook and sex and the city.....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 27, 2014)

Dr Scally recommends splitting the dose if you're doing 100mg of clomid and 40mg of nolva.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Aug 27, 2014)

I always preferred to take it and AIs before bed.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 27, 2014)

NEVER! because that means I'm off cycle, and I hate crying.


----------



## chez (Aug 28, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> It doesn't matter the time of day but for some who suffer sides from them, they find it easier when taken before bed.


This. I take before bed and sides are minimal.


----------

